# [Officer.com] SUV Hits, Kills Missouri State Trooper



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

The officer was directing traffic while troopers reconstructed an accident at that spot that killed four people on Monday.

*http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=25437&siteSection=2*


----------

